# Wintering on the Texas Gulf Coast at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 22, 2018

In that Bay Flats Lodge leads the way to rival any hunting and fishing lodge along the shores of the Gulf of Mexico, one might think that our hunters and anglers stay busier than bees every single, solitary moment of the day. But thatâ€™s not necessarily the case, at least not all of the time. Hunting and fishing trips sometimes simply turn into finding a perfect place to do less. And that is exactly what some of our guests did this past weekend - less! Once they had experienced all the fun they could possibly stand out on the water, many of them enjoyed the cohesiveness of friendship and camaraderie while huddled around a warm fire or while enjoying a late afternoon snack in the comfort of the outdoor kitchen as they shared tales of the dayâ€™s adventure. The mood in the air was euphoric, as everyone had put forth a good amount of energy by having a great deal of fun racking up gorgeous shoots and beautiful catches. A couple of our duck hunting parties recognized 20+ and 30+ birds per hunt, while those who chose fishing rods over shotguns influenced some impressive battles with some really good-looking redfish - a lot of fun was had by all! But thatâ€™s what your stay at Bay Flats Lodge is all about. You have the luxury of being yourself, and the expectation that the one thing you wonâ€™t be required to catch is your breath. Spending a couple relaxing days at the Lodge always makes going back to reality a little easier! Until we talk again, be safe out there, and have fun!

*Hereâ€™s What One Guest Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Lodging absolutely perfect, food fantastic and ladies in the dining hall some of the best hospitality I have ever had. Capt. Cody did a great job juggling the second day to give all of us a world-class hunt - a 5/5 experience! Great place to take customers, buddies, family or significant others. Thank you, I will be back! - James A. 1/21/18
_

*2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special*
*** We still Have Plenty of Days Available ***

*Available February Dates Include:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27

1-888-677-4868
[email protected]*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. High 66F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Abundant sunshine. High 63F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. High 62F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 67F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 60 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Cloudy with showers. Thunder possible. High 68F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
A mainly moderate northerly flow tonight will gradually shift northeasterly during the day on Tuesday as surface high pressure builds in. Onshore flow is expected by Thursday as the ridge of high pressure moves to the east and a trough forms over the southern high plains. Moisture will increase by Friday as onshore flow strengthens leading to a chance of showers through the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 53.1 degrees
Seadrift 59.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 57.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you for the business!*

*Testimonials *

Jan 22, 2018 by Michael S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Cody Spencer was great and worked very hard to make sure we had a good hunt! - Michael S. 1/22/18

Jan 22, 2018 by J.B. B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
All the guides always seem to find a way to make it happen! Everything was amazing! - J.B. B. 1/22/18

Jan 22, 2018 by Frank D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The service was great, and Capt. Billy, Capt. Cody and Capt. Nick were all very good, but the appetizers were the clear highlight! We were having so much fun sitting by the fire eating appetizers that we all wished we could have just continued that instead of going up for dinner! - Frank D. 1/22/18

Jan 22, 2018 by P.J. W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The pork chop was excellent! - P.J. W. 1/22/18

Jan 21, 2018 by Benton R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Cody Spencer took us all out and brought an extra bench and Wolf Brush to "blind" everyone up. He did a great job! In all the years I have come here I have never had and issue. - Benton R. 1/21/18

Jan 21, 2018 by Sidney J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The entire staff was very welcoming and helpful! - Sidney J. 1/21/18

Jan 21, 2018 by James A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Lodging absolutely perfect, food fantastic and ladies in the dinning hall some of the best hospitality I have ever had. Capt. Cody Spencer did a great job juggling the second day to give all of us a world-class duck hunt. Great place to take customers, buddies, family or significant others. I will be back! - James A. 1/21/18

Jan 20, 2018 by Keith K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Hard to improve on what you have! - Keith K. 1/20/18

Jan 18, 2018 by Sandy F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Thanks again for the hospitality and all the kindness demonstrated by your staff during our visit. We had a great time, and we look forward to seeing you all again in the future. Also, a nice touch adding our hunting picture to your fishing report posting! - Sandy F. 1/18/18

Jan 17, 2018 by Jeff C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I have been on annual guided duck hunts for 25 years all over the country, and Capt. Nick Dahlman and Capt. Doug Russell were excellent guides. Fishing with Capt. Doug got our team happy with the day and was a super nice gesture - thanks so much! Your lodge, your staff and your food are 4-star - a super good experience! The bed was super comfortable, the room was super nice, and the food was super good! Capt. Chris, you have done a great job in creating a great atmosphere at Bay Flats Lodge! - Jeff C. 1/17/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*News From Bay Flats Lodge*

2018-BFL Family Emergency Fund for staff and guides.

2018-Offering 1,100 acres of waterfowl habitat improvements.

2018-Mission Statement HQS Staff & Guides meeting.

2018-American Airboats Super Wide Glide Boat.

2018-Offering Redfish Airboat fishing trips.

2018-February Special Rates.

2018-Sponsorship with ES Custom Boats.

2017-Patsy Morales joins Bay Flats Lodge as Concierge.

2017 Captain Todd Jones joins our team of guides.

2017 Captain Jake Wheelis joins our team of guides.

2017-Featured in American Waterfowler Magazine by Outdoor Writer Lefty Ray TX Train Wreck.

2017-Sponsor and Donor 2nd Annual Hector Mendiata Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament.

2017-Calhoun County Fair Sponsor.

2017-â€œThe Reefâ€ our newest lodge addition sleeps 9 guests opens.

2017-Donated $8,000 2nd Annual Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament for local causes.

2017-Randy Brown joins Bay Flats Lodge as Assistant Manager.

2017-Captain Garrett Wygyrs joins our team of guides.

2017-Captain Kevin Matula joins our team of guides.

2017-Added another circle rock fire ring with 10 new chairs.

2017- Added â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite Package.

2017-Donated to The Freeze Out Fishing Tournament $5,581 towards the Port Oâ€™Connor Library Fund.

2017-Donated $1,000 to Seadrift Volunteer Fire Department Annual Chili Supper from Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge.

2017-Donated $1,500 to The Harbor Childrenâ€™s Alliance and Victim Center from Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge.

2017-Donated $1,500 to Seadrift Schools from Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Sponsored by Bay Flats Lodge.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Job Openings at Bay Flats Lodge Seadrift, Texas*

Bay Flats Lodge is seeking a part-time grounds keeper/maintenance person that has the opportunity to grow into a full-time position with paid vacation, health insurance and other benefits.


----------

